# Help Front air ride wont fill up



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

So 1 can not figure out why both front bags wont fill up with air? This is a friends car he used a junp pack for a few days until he got to buying a new battery. I installed battery and air ride started to work again perfectly for 3 days straight! Then out of nowhere it lost all its air and is flat 0psi up fron. Sounds like rear is leaking slowly? I am stuck I thought the relay but couldnt even find it under dash 
?  Oem air suspension blows!


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

it is hissing coming out of front passenger wheel well but i do not feel air? could it be 1 bad bag or maybe sensor is stuck? Or is the dump valve stuck open? Also the blinkers only work when they want to and the traction control doesnt work either? Hope it isnt a electric gremlin!


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

Check passenger foot well for moisture. If there's moisture, it's a clogged drain under the battery. The blinker and air suspension issues could be totally separate. Water in the footwell will cause weird electrical issues. Stability and comfort modules are located there.


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

well I di check all that actually just replaced the battery like I stated and Cleaned entire inside of cowl while in there. Also no moisture on passenger floor board either? Car is still at 0 psi for my poor customer! 
Wonder if the air ride computer went bad? would that be why it sits at 1 set height consistently?


----------



## jdonovan26 (Apr 1, 2009)

You could have a bad bag. With the car on and compressor pumping (does the compressor turn on) spray the bags with something that will bubble so you can see leaks. If you don't see leaks check the relay under the dash, if you look on here there are instructions. 

Check the air line on the compressor, if the nut is loose you'll lose all your pressure there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

i got a new relay but dont know what one it is under the dash? i suck lol gonna keep searching for the write up. thanks for the ideas will check all bags and lines the front right bag makes a hissing maybe the line leaking?


----------



## 96jettatrekdawg (Sep 12, 2011)

so i replaced the front passenger air strut there was a small pin hole tear in it and then air suspension started to work again. gave the guy his car back and he called me today to tell me the air ride is not functioning?:thumbdown:


----------

